# Disclosure - All dealers - C'mon fess up



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Because of all the positive/negative retailer talk that goes on in this forum I think its time for all parties with a vested financial interest in yak fishing or the sale of fishing tackle or yak fishing accessories to fess up NOW!

This is for any dealers who currently earn or intend to earn regular money from AKFF forum members whether directly or through online auctions.

Mods, can we perhaps attach something to the Avatar of people who disclose themselves as dealers?

Here's my confession: Up until about 9 months ago I directly sold about six (6) lures to AKFF members through this forum. I also sold new lures through online auctions.

I no longer have any vested interest in selling lures or tackle on the internet. About six weeks ago I suggested an exceptional AKFF member deal through a very good friend. I was not a financial beneficiary of this arrangement and this AKFF deal has been terminated.


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I run a company, check my www for details - but I am not about to try and advertise my site or services directly as that would breach the forums regulations.


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

I have a vested interest in FishYak. Primarily as a loose cannon Sales Rep for his Malibu kayaks. I am in Adelaide and generally keep to the South East including Tasmania and Victoria. I will not try to sell anything or activly promote anything here. Will not hesitate to put my two cents in when anyone asks about various yaks, which I hope is Ok.


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

I agree with Dan. Lets everyone be up front about it and ID themselves.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Reading members posts I feel it becomes fairly obvious who has an interest in any venture related to kayak fishing by the regular leanings to a single brand in their replies.

Disclosure or otherwise I think the decision to buy from an individual is for me to decide their credibility from what is posted over a period.

I personally have no issue with the present format, but will not worry at changes, as long as I can freely refer to any good deal to benefit another member I may find in my wanderings


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2006)

Great idea Dan.

Transparancy is always a good thing, and I dont see how our friends who sell yaks, accessories or fishing tackle have anything to lose by identifying themselves.

Something in the avatar as suggested by Dan would be a great idea, identifying their status as a dealer without the need for posts outlining what they are about, and dealers can then link to their WWW which members can follow if they wish.

Obviously the same 'commercial advertising' restrictions can remain unchanged.

Who knows, it could be good for business 8)


----------



## Cid (Nov 14, 2005)

As some of you may know I'm in the process of making a kayak fishing DVD and have sponsors that have provided me with some gear (I say 'some' as most of the gear I'd already bought myself before the start of the DVD production).

I don't sell any of their gear and dont push any particular seller/outlet either. If someone asks where I shop, I'll tell them but none of the places I do shop at give me any kick-backs.

cheers,
Cid


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I am such a crappy fisherman and kayaker, the following manufacturers have specifically asked that I not endorse their products:
Malibu Kayaks
Ocean Kayak
Hobie Kayaks
Wilderness Systems
Perception
Werner Paddles
Berkley Gulp 
Shimano 
Penn
Daiwa
Avet
P-Line
Seeker Rods
Calstar Rods
Humminbird 
and the list goes on and on


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

I've been fitting out and selling Perception fishing yaks for over six years now, long before the forum was launched.
I make a point of not entering into any 'Which Kayak for Me' threads and do not PM any newbies who make it known they're in the market for a yak as I think it's an ethically dubious practice.
I am, however, happy to respond to those members who PM me for advice or for prices on the product I stock.


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

I deal strickly in verbal diahorrea  any advice I give should be treated with the contempt it deserves. I dont believe that anything I suggest should be taken seriously, and please do not try it at home. I do however accept payment for my services  I'm a loser.

 fishing Russ


----------



## Jake (Sep 23, 2005)

I have been working on Mossops website now for a while (http://www.mossops.com.au) but other than that have no affiliation with them. I walked in there to buy a fishing rod, and they basically took me fishing and taught me how to fish, as the bloke in there at the time was a keen canoe fisherman.
From there I realised they had no website and I offered to help out. I have mentioned the shop in threads but only because I was so amazed at the service, I dont get any kickbacks at all.
As far as the website goes, yes we have an arrangement but that has nothing to do with anyone here. 8)

I also eagerly promote Hobie kayaks, as I have been so wrapped in them since getting our two. And a similar story with Sunstate Hobie. I bought the yak off the bloke, thought he was pretty cool and a straight shooter, and appreciated that. I receive no kickbacks from Mal either.

So I am not employed by either of these two businesses, just really happy with the service that I have received from them. 
Is it coincidental they fit nicely into the realm of Yakfishing?

Is it wrong to give them a good wrap? I think not.
I am gainfully employed and well paid elsewhere for the record and dont _need_ kickbacks from these blokes anyway.

Cheers,
Jake


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

I help a mate that sells yaks , he is in tassie
So far i have recieved no free anything


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

DGax65 said:


> I am such a crappy fisherman and kayaker, the following manufacturers have specifically asked that I not endorse their products: . . .


DGax65, that is truly funny. You have a marvelous sense of humour.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Russ said:


> I deal strickly in verbal diahorrea  any advice I give should be treated with the contempt it deserves. I dont believe that anything I suggest should be taken seriously, and please do not try it at home. I do however accept payment for my services  I'm a loser.
> 
> fishing Russ


Russ, you are another funny dude on this forum.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

I had thought of starting a business called Got-A-Big-Fish where I deliver fresh and big fish directly to yakkers at their launch site so they have something to take home and boast about. For extra dollars, they come with sx40 embedded in the corner of their mouths.

However, I have decided against that for two reasons. First, fish yakkers are notoriously tight with their money so I would not be able to profit and second, they are happier catching their own (or not catching anything as the case may be) and are not into 'big noting' themselves. They are a crazy bunch and you would have to be an idiot to try and make money out of them :roll: .


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Yep, good idea Dan.

I have no vested interest in any tackle or kayak venture. 
I do post pretty freely however and advise members of any exceptional service I receive. The information I post is submitted in good faith and is provided merely for the information and benefiet of other AKFF members.

I have received no remuneration or other benefiet from my posts, neither would I accept them if they were offered.


----------



## deano (Nov 26, 2006)

As with Hairymick, I have no vested interest in any tackle or kayak venture however, unlike hairymick, I am more than prepared to accept substantial benefits for my posts


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

As with others, I've got no commercial affiliations, but I'm sure I've helped put some kids through school over the years.


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

The fact that nearly all of my fish photos seem to feature the Perception Swing 'Angler' is purely coincidental. :wink: 
Oh, and now that I think about it, I do tend to plug the 'Spaniard Special' quite a bit. Again, the fact that I was one of the duo who designed it doesn't factor in the equation. :lol: 
Oh, and the fact that you can only get it from my good buddy Greg Lacey at Davo's Bait and Tackle in Noosa is another flukey coincidence. :lol:


----------



## Les Lammers (Nov 9, 2005)

DGax65 said:


> I am such a crappy fisherman and kayaker, the following manufacturers have specifically asked that I not endorse their products:
> Malibu Kayaks
> Ocean Kayak
> Hobie Kayaks
> ...


Hmmm.....I was wondering who my Left Coast Counterpart was. Watcha havin' for Christmas dinner? I know its not fish.

Les


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I am having fish for Christmas. I didn't mention that I am part of Team Pt. Loma Seafoods($). After I land with another empty fishbag I'll stop by Pt. Loma Seafoods ($) and buy something that looks like its been dead less than a week. I unwrap it before going into the house and proudly display it for the wife. She may be catching on to my ploy. We went to Pt. Loma Seafoods ($) the other night and the guy behind the counter asked if I wanted a little sand on the fish again :evil: 
I hope the site administrators don't think that I am advertising for Pt. Loma Seafoods ($). They just have good food. Yeah. Pt. Loma Seafoods ($) has some of the finest fish in the San Diego area.
I learned my endorsement skills by watching a lot of NASCAR.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

DGax65 said:


> I hope the site administrators don't think that I am advertising for Pt. Loma Seafoods ($).
> 
> I learned my endorsement skills by watching a lot of NASCAR.


Doug you will have no admin problems with Pt Loma Seafoods [$] as you were so subtle :lol:

Re Nascar, next year watch the young aussie Marcus Ambrose in the Busch series, he may be a goer over your side of the pond if he has good machines


----------



## Sunhobie (Jun 22, 2006)

Sorry boys, I have been way too busy lately with a crazy christmas rush to scan the board regularly. I originally signed on with an obvious username in order to declare my commercial interest. I would like to continue to add my two bobs worth when I can. I usually only mention the "H" word when prompted. I have tried to give advice to Hobie owners whenn they have asked for it.
I have in the past, offered to financially support the board by way of advertising if needed, to meet costs.
Mal Gray
SUNSTATE HOBIE


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks Billybob, Jake, Sunstate Hobie, et al for being totally upfront and genuine about your involvements. Also Dallas and Hairymick for supporting this thread.

Dodge, DGax65 and Russ - Thanks for the comic relief but there are other more suitable threads.

As for the dealers who chose not to respond, personally I think your lack of disclosure is disrespectful to AKFF'ers in general and particularly newbie yakkers.


----------



## Freak (Mar 25, 2006)

Remember boys Grodon Nuttal got his butt kicked out of the labour party for not complying with the pecuniary interests register so if any of you guys are secretly selling yaks now is the time to declare it...


----------



## milansek (Apr 20, 2006)

sorry for the late reply but i don't live on a computer iam luck if i can get to it once or twice a week. but any way yes i own a tackle shop and sell viking and swings and prowlers and the rest and i think most off the guys know this i have sold yaks to members on this site as well as tackle and introduced a lot of guys to this forum and yak fishing. my goal is to see yak fishing as a major sport and if any one thinks that's not right let me know . milan


----------



## dooyor (Jun 26, 2006)

I think its great to have guys like billbob all the Hobie dealers and the rest that know a lot about kayaking these guys are professionals and Milan who got me and two mates into yak fishing and catching fish . good on you all . 
Tommy


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2006)

dooyor said:


> I think its great to have guys like billbob all the Hobie dealers and the rest that know a lot about kayaking these guys are professionals and Milan who got me and two mates into yak fishing and catching fish . good on you all .
> Tommy


Here Here.....

I think having dealers frequenting the site is a valuable resource to all of us, by way of advice and experience.

We all acknowledge the importance of an unbiased forum, but at the same time the forum would be far worse off without our friends who sell yaks and tackle and the wealth of knowledge they bring with them.

Personally I think the forum enjoys a great balance in this respect.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Good one Kraley, with you all the way buddy, could not agree more, this is a great forum and has some fantastic characters in it, i for one would oppose any attempt to stifle any humourous comment made on the forum by any individual in any post, and dont see the need for any declaration by any members if they act in accordance with the rules of the forum, which all of the above mentioned do


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Kraley,

Although I like to reminice about the objectivity that prevailed on this forum at an earlier period in time, things have changed significantly in the last 12 months.

This sport has gone commercial. Yes mate, it's hit the mainstream and our enthusiasm as a comunity helped fuel it. Popularity breeds opportunities for a quick buck and some people don't deserve the money. (Like my first yak selling dealer who was nothing but a schiester caliming to be a yak fisho)

Wait and see what the next year brings. All those yaks on all those roofs are a good thing, but they all mean different things to different people.

Fine Russage conments. Apologies and point taken! ':lol:'

Finally, I agree, it's great having dealers on this site - Just wanna know who they are so we can all make objective decisions.


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

I must say I am entirely happy with the conduct of all persons, with or without financial interests in moving kayaks and tackle. 
I have been a member for nearly a year now, and I have only been approached once in a 'pehaps you would be interested to buy' sort of a way.
On that particular occasion, I would probably been considered to be putting out feelers to see what was available, and so doing was not offended, or left feeling that the approach was unethical.

If the whole world ran as smoothly as this forum, (as seen from the outside looking in) It would be an even more wonderful place.

Cheers all Andybear :lol:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

onya Andy , have to agree


----------



## ms (Oct 16, 2006)

Spooled 1
don't know were you are coming from . I brought my yak from a member of this forum who is a deal he gave me a great price and more impotently great advice. So i say to all the dealers thank you for you input and replies. Spooled1 you say that they are making money if they wern t there would be a lot less yak fishermen so they are doing there job. good on them. Also you complain about the guy you got your yak from well you should of got it from the guys here that know wot they are talking about. 
NO I DO NOT SELL YAKS not that anyone should have to justify it
Mark.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

I must admit, that i have never really seen the necessity for this post , if we have members on this forum who are involved in the sale of kayaks or anything pertaining to kayak fishing, then i think that is a good thing, as for coming out of the closet and fessing up , i do not deem this to be important, as any member selling or promoting any articles in an inappopriate manner would very quickly be found out. It is further my contention that we must above all keep our sense of humour and not view things in too serious a light , after all the forum is for exchange of ideas, interaction between friends and a source of entertainment and humour for all its members


----------



## outerlimit (Sep 2, 2005)

> As for the dealers who chose not to respond, personally I think your lack of disclosure is disrespectful to AKFF'ers in general and particularly newbie yakkers.


 :? Hmmmm......each to their own opinion I guess.

I fish, I vote and I sell Hobie kayaks. 
I sure as hell don't make a living out of it, it's more like a paid Hobie......sorry hobby  8)


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Billybob said:


> Oh, and the fact that you can only get it from my good buddy Greg Lacey at Davo's Bait and Tackle in Noosa is another flukey coincidence. :lol:


Picked up about 50 bucks worth of stuff from Greg while in Noosa the other day - VERY nice shop. I looked in the yellow pages for a spot close to the place we were staying at, and found Davo's - expected to see the traditional small 'corner shop'.. but this place is massive, and very well stocked.

Was a bit of a surprise to see BBob's face smiling out of a big picture near his swing stand.

Red. (Who isn't affiliated with anyone or anything, so can be opinionated as he likes.. but who probably should have mentioned BB's name to Greg in the hope of getting a discount.)


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

From reading peoples posts I thought it was fairly obvious as to who was in the industry, and I never gave it much thought as it's not hidden nor is it being trumpeted from roof tops either. A fairly laid back approach by the sites admin team really and something that adds to the appeal of the place for my mind. And as the old adage goes,,,,,,if something ain't broke............................

On another note I'd also like to express my disappointment in Russ, this disappointment stems from the fact he didn't at least attempt a drug joke while he was at it!!! :lol: :lol:

Save our Russ!!!!


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Red; Yes, you should have done.

Mention my name and the words 'yak angler' and you get an extra 10% discount.

Oops, hush ma mouth. Maybe I shouldn't have said that!


----------



## Azza (Dec 25, 2006)

I'm new to this forum as a member but I have been having a look at it every now and then for the past few months. I used to work in the warehouse for Perception as a storeman and kayak technician, and while I was in this role, I didn't want to become a member. Now that I've moved to Kangaroo Island, I love this site and I also get to go kayak fishing more!
So I guess I plug Perception a fair bit, but only cos all my stuff comes from there, its a good product and its all I know. But I am no longer in any way involved with Perception Australia. 
Any technical questions to do though I should be able to have a crack at!


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I have no affiliation with any one, but I bought my yak from Milansek and he is a top bloke so I will pass his name, and anyone else who gives me good service, on to anyone who asked for it, and have done so in the past and will continue to do so. As a recognition of top service.

I also used to manage an Amart Allsports. And for all you guys who whinge about the service there or other places like BCF it is your own fault for going in there to ask a 16yr old kid which reel, rod, etc is better. Only go there if you know what you want and are ready to buy. It's great for terminal tackle and lures etc. But if you are choosing between the $250 reel and the $350 reel get some expert advice from a proper tackle shop.

My two cents worth.

PS I don't care who is a dealer, if they start preaching too much then that is what the moderators are for. And if the moderators miss it, then I just don't bother reading posts from that member. Simple as that, let's not complicate things.


----------



## mojofunk (Nov 1, 2006)

I have read many posts on this forum and have not found dealers to be a problem ever.

I see these sort of listings bashing dealers heaps though. I think dealers can bring good things to this website by offering members the best deals and advice compared to walking into a kayak shop where the attendent has never fished in his/her life.

On the other hand if advertising did get out of hand something would have to be done

cheers


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

I think it is important for our on-line community to know who is selling stuff as it can be very beneficial. It gives us more choice.

As a community, we get to know each other over time and so if some one on the forum is polite, helpful, been here a while, etc, and we find they have a product, we may like to buy from them. But if they are rude, only ever promoting their own product, not interested in helping others, then we can decide we don't want to do business with them. We have a choice.

The founder of this forum, Phil, ran a business and sometimes he had to be encouraged to talk about his products. Because he was knowledgable and his info useful, I can recall asking him to say more on the forum about his stuff. His telling us things did not mean we would buy from him (sorry Phil) but it certainly helped us to make decisions. He was an honest and polite fella who had some products to sell but more than that, was keen on helping others. I reckon we need more folk like Phil, and there are folk on the forum who do have some things to sell and are like Phil so all the best to them I reckon.


----------

